# 2 BFD 1124's FOR 2 SUBS?



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm currently using a BFD 1124 to equalize my SVS PB-13U. I prefer a house curve to a flat response as I listen to a lot of music. I also like the ability of the 1124 to store up to 10 different curves so that I can experiment with different curves and do A/B comparisons. I'm likely adding a second SVS PB-13U to smooth out the response in my room and increase my headroom. I was planning on adding a second BFD 1124 for the second sub, but thought I better check with the more experienced folks here to see if there is a better way of equalizing the two subs and keeping the ability to create house curves.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The BFD has two channels. Use one channel for each sub.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, the BFD has two channels, so I have no idea why you would need a second one. 

Since you say you're trying to smooth out response with the second sub, I assume you're going for asymmetrical placement? Many people have tried equalizing each sub separately in a situation like this, achieving optimal response for each sub, only to find that combined response is poor. In the end, it will probably be easiest to EQ their combined output with a single set of filters.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

For some reason I didn't think I could use the BFD channels as seperate groups of filters. Its a good thing I asked. I will be locating them asymmetrically and was intending to equalize them independantly. Thanks for the historical results that show I would have been going down the wrong path. You've saved me some time and money, thanks again.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Best to hook up the two subs independently though (as opposed to simply splitting the output of the BFD and feeding two subs from one set of filters).

I would split the input to the BFD and then you will have a set of filters for each sub hooked to each channel. You can start off by putting the BFD in 'couple' mode, so when you enter the filters they are copied to both channels. Then when you're done equalizing the two subs as a single entity, you still have the option of tweaking each one independently if needed......

brucek


----------

